# A day just for the ladies.



## IKE (Mar 8, 2018)

I personally believe that it should be everyday but March 8th is International Women's Day.

To all the ladies on SF.......


----------



## Wren (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you Ike


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2018)

*International Women's Day*

Read about it here:



http://www.un.org/en/events/womensday/history.shtml







> *History of the Day*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> ...



More on IWD here:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...ay-2018-live-protests-press-for-progress-live


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Ike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you Ken!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm blushing ! Thank all of you gentlemen !


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 8, 2018)

Absolutely LOVE my lady/wife on this day (and always), but will also wait for Men's Day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you so much! Now I'll go clean the toilets, make the beds and wash the kitchen floor. lol


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## James (Mar 8, 2018)

I gave my wife a break today and I shoveled the driveway.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2018)

I  don't  NEED a special day.  I've  always  LOVED  women !


----------



## Lara (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh, I didn't know! Thanks guyz. 

Good for you James! lol


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 8, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely LOVE my lady/wife on this day (and always), but will also wait for Men's Day.



You already have 364 days. How many do you need?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I  don't  NEED a special day.  I've  always  LOVED  women !



Falcon, you are a sly old fox. :love_heart:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you gents. Always nice to know us ladies are appreciated.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you so much! Now I'll go clean the toilets, make the beds and wash the kitchen floor. lol


Me too but thanks everybody!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> You already have 364 days. How many do you need?


Right!  I was just going to say something like that!  Thanks!


----------

